# deer feeder legs



## 2_Smithereenz (Feb 1, 2010)

I would just make it high enough that I could fill it comfortably without using a ladder, maybe chest high? I wouldn't worry about the deer, they will get used to it and won't pay any attention whatsoever. As a matter of fact, they will probably butt at it with their heads and paw at it with their hoofs when it runs empty? I had to strap my feeders real solid to the tree with one strap at the top and one at the bottom because if I didn't I would go back and they would almost be laying sideways from deer getting rough with them. I found hoof scrapes on the ground and rub marks all over it. From then on I tried not to let it run out.


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

I use 7 ft steel fence posts and if i were you, I would as well or just use a gravity feeder out of PVC. pipe. Because the deer will just stand there and keep spinning the spinner with their nose each and every night until the feeder is empty. (it wont take long either) Heck they still do it with 7ft legs. If possible use a step ladder nearby and cover it up with brush. Pike


----------

